# BBS RM/RS lip weight question. Stainless vs. aluminum



## SeattleDownhill (Oct 11, 2010)

So i just picked up a set of 15" BBS RM's last night. I am putting them on my mk1 rabbit Bergen cup project which I will be using for track and autocross when it is all done. I am looking to get new lips for them and i was curious if anyone knew the weight and strength difference between an aluminum lip vs stainless lip. I am planning on getting 2.5" lips for them to make them 15x8.5's.

If anyone has any weight info, that would be awesome!


----------



## SeattleDownhill (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone have any information? I'm assuming the aluminum is quite a bit lighter, but the stainless is stronger. I'm curious by how much.


----------

